# 23c tube 25c tire?



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Will a tube designated 18/23c work okay in a 25c tire or is there a greater risk of a blowout?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

It'll be fine.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

frpax said:


> It'll be fine.


Good to know. Thanks. 

It seemed like a silly question, but with my luck, the bike would self-immolate and somebody would facepalm and say "what were you thinking putting a 23c tube in a 25c tire"...


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes & Yes


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Not that I'm necessarily disputing that " It'll be fine." but with $6 on the line I'd just get the right size tube.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The right size*



Jay Strongbow said:


> Not that I'm necessarily disputing that " It'll be fine." but with $6 on the line I'd just get the right size tube.


Frequently, tubes are offered in 18-23, and then 28-35. No intermediate size, and no need for one. If you think that stretching an inner tube an additional 2 mm creates some sort of issue, you're confused. Just saying.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Frequently, tubes are offered in 18-23, and then 28-35. No intermediate size, and no need for one. If you think that stretching an inner tube an additional 2 mm creates some sort of issue, you're confused. Just saying.


I wouldn't say confused....just paranoid


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tednugent said:


> I wouldn't say confused....just paranoid


Probably more anal than paranoid. I just assumed tubes can in sizes for a reason. If that makes me confused so be it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I've used nothing but the smaller tubes for years, and no problem. I don't even give it a 2nd thought.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> Will a tube designated 18/23c work okay in a 25c tire or is there a greater risk of a blowout?


Yes,

I even run them with my 32mm cross tires. Never an issue.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

The only time I ever flatted when I road 25c tires was when I had an 18/23 tube in the tire. That was running them at around 95psi.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

dude that's like 40 grams. it'll feel sluggish


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Tubes stretch to fill the void, and hold air.
Not exactly sure what the issue is.


----------

